
Too often the basic rights of people with dementia are overlooked - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/special-report/2020/08/27/too-often-the-basic-rights-of-people-with-dementia-are-overlooked
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/NKNsD](https://archive.vn/NKNsD)

